# Help building fold out liquor cabinet



## galenism (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey all,

I've been wanting to build a liquor cabinet for some time, and have decided the time is right. I'd like to build a concealed dartboard style cabinet for the hard liquor, and a small wine/glassware cabinet below.

The wine cabinet I don't think I'll have too much trouble with, I'm a bit of a woodworking beginner, and am not too sure how to go about building the dartboard style cabinet above the wine/glassware piece. In my wildest dreams, it'd open to reveal two rows of liquor, and could even have a fold-down counter (though in truth I'm not sure how functional this would be) as well. But.... I'd settle for just a concealed storage cabinet. 

If anyone has any experience with something like this or could point me in the right direction, I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks,

Galen


----------

